# 50 tohatsu 4 blade prop



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Nobody is going to be able to recommend a prop (beyond a guess) with those scant details. Rig, current performance, your goals, e.t.c all play into propping.


----------



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

NealXB2003 said:


> Nobody is going to be able to recommend a prop (beyond a guess) with those scant details. Rig, current performance, your goals, e.t.c all play into propping.


I'm running a 50 Tohatsu on a 16'6 skimmer skiff and topping out at 30mph. right now I have a 3 blade (that has seen better days) and I'm not so worried about speed. I'd like to get better pick up and figure I would get similar top end with a 4 blade prop that's not as torn up as my current prop.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

I run a 3 blade on my 50 pushing a ‘03 Whipray. Never ran it with a 4. Call Powertech.


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Working with a prop shop that will let you try props before you settle on one is the least expensive way to go. Everyone can recommend a prop that works well on their boat, it's your setup that matters to you.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

If the 3b performs as it should rpm/speed wise drop one pitch for a four blade and go from there. Be sure you buy from somewhere that will let you return it, or the guessing can get real expensive real fast. Or as other have said, call a prop shop, but you will need your numbers. Speed/Rpm ect..


----------



## woodduck (Oct 7, 2019)

I'm running a swc4 powertech on a sabine type skiff for hole shot and running fully jacked up, wouldn't recommend it if you're stern heavy though. What prop do you currently have and what RPMs are you hitting? It's hard to give any advice without knowing where you're currently at but the Powertech guys are a great resource.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why do you want a 4 blade?


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

He’s my fishing buddy, I have never seen a smaller prop on a motor this size.. he needs help. I have a four blade on my tunnel maverick (completely different set up) but my prop is almost double the size. His is the stock aluminum all chewed up and withered. I recommend a 4 blade because that’s what I have but it’s a completely different boat so maybe not what he needs but I will say when he trims up it literally starts cavetating almost instantly, he also is much more worried about hole shot and low end then top end. I think he was just giving the top end for reference. I think if he got a bad ass hole shot and the ability to trim up and run a little skinnier while still pushing water he’d be happy. That’s why I recommend a 4 blade but I’m no professional. He also doesn’t have a tach so we don’t know where to start for reference


----------



## JDiballa_2002 (11 mo ago)

he said it better than I could. My engine sounds likes its running way harder than it should to push my boat


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

A $20 tiny tach will take care of your lack of a tachometer. 

No doubt your rpms are running high if your prop is that chewed up. Less blade area and turbulence from the dings will let it slip more than a new prop. 

4 blades are usually stern lifters. They usually bite better in corners. They usually like to run a little higher on the jackplate. But that comes at a cost... usually a couple mph slower on the top end, and a little less fuel efficient. There is also a lot a good prop shop can do to get similar traits out of a 3 blade. Blade shape also factors in there heavily. Semi clever blades tend to be more stern lifters. Round ears tend to give bow lift. 

That said, I believe that skimmers are a flat bottom design (ie.....no pad). I'd start with a powertech scb3. That's semi cleaver 3 blade. As far as 3 blades go, it's going to be one of the more stern lifting props. Probably somewhere around a 15"-16", depending on how heavy you run. 

Powertech will swap a like- new propeller if you need to change pitch (that tiny tach comes into play here). If the scb3, with the pitch dialed in, doesn't give you the holeshot and cornering that you want, then go to the scb4. No reason to lug the engine turning an extra blade if you can get the performance you're looking for out of a 3 blade. 

My $.02. And if I was wrong and your hull does have a pad...... disregard everything above


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

JDiballa_2002 said:


> he said it better than I could. My engine sounds likes its running way harder than it should to push my boat


If you want hole shot, cornering jacked up and to stay hooked up while jacked up you should call Jack Foreman. He already has his holeshot props made for your outboard, I buy them for my customers all the time. He’s leaving for his annual mule deer hunt soon so you better call ASAP. He does ship props. These are not cheap shelf props, they are custom props with thicker blades. 

Jack Foreman
Crossroads Propeller 
(361) 649-2789


----------

